# British TV Program on seroxat/paxil



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I thought I should post this on behalf of all bb members who may be taking the anti-depressant known as Seroxat or Paxil (American Name).A Britsh TV Program has claimed that this anti-depressant has some distrubing side effects, including increase risk of suicide, self-harm and violence not to mention unpleasant side-effects on withdrawal. The program went as far as claimimng the drug was responsible for a man killing his wife,daughter and grandchild in Wyoming (USA) four years ago after he had taken it only for two days. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/panorama/2310197.stm Just wondering what you make of it all? I for one felt that this was a little one-sided as their research had no comparison to other anti-depressants within the SSRI group or comparison to tricyclic antidepressants. And their was no statistical evidence shown to prove that paxil/seroxat has anymore unpleasant side effects that any other anti-depressant within the SSRI group.Also no comment was made on the fact that withdrawal form other anti-depressants also have some unpleasant withdrawal effects if you stop to quickly...All in all I think they went off half cocked instead of doing proper research - what do you guys and gals think?Clair


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I went on seroxat for 3 months...never again.This is only my opinion. I refused to watch the programme because i knew it would make me angry the fact they put me on it in the first place.My nan went on cipromil *spelling* and had panic attacks daily she is now on prosac and is a completely different person nearly back to old self after breast cancer.Thought I would tell u my experience anyway


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

People all react differently to drugs, period. Going off of your account of the program, it sounds as if the people who made it had an agenda. Drugs, whether they be illegal or approved for legal use, all have side effects, and when you are talking about a drug that is normally used to help with depression, it is not surprising that someone who is already mentally suffering went crazy on the drug. I take paxil for my IBS and it has made it a lot better. I used to get panic attacks for fear of getting bad IBS symptoms in public, and they are now gone, too. People have good experiences from drugs that others may have had the worst time on. It sounds like that program was trying to scare people away from taking the drug. I've had horrible experiences with 2 different pills in the last couple months, but I know that they work for other people just fine. It's just like IBS, it all depends on the individual and how their body reacts to what is put in it.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I to take paxil and I feel great after only 6 weeks of starting. Side effects were not that bad for me I'm glad I gave it a try and stop listening to everything I heard.


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

I feel exactly the same as 3fans8. I'm glad I didn't listen to all the bad things because I think i would have gotten much worse and much more suicidal. now I feel fabulous.


----------

